# Rumor: Walmart dropping 3DS price early



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Though entirely unintentional, Nintendo offered 3DS comparison shoppers a pretty striking choice for their pending handheld purchase: Either pay the full $250 and get 20 free downloadable games, or grab the 3DS on August 12, after the price plummets to $170. Or, if Cheap Ass Gamer's unnamed source is on the level, you could just grab the free games and the discounted price by shopping at Walmart, which will purportedly drop the MSRP on the device on August 9, two days before the free game offer expires.
> 
> If Nintendo's offering free games as an act of contrition to early adopters, we wonder what it'll have to dish out if the full-price bonus is given to the partial-price crowd. We also wonder when this hypothetical chain of freebies will be broken! Probably when all Nintendo consoles are free, and come with twenty free games and, oh, here's some pie.





I will most definitely be buying a 3DS this Tuesday if this is true!

SOURCE


----------



## gamerjr (Aug 6, 2011)

... This better not be true i litterally just bought mine yesterday from Walmart... its where i work


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

gamerjr said:
			
		

> ... This better not be true i litterally just bought mine yesterday from Walmart... its where i work



Don't they have like a price match thing? Maybe you could return it with your receipt and buy one Tuesday?


----------



## Oveneise (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol @ Randy. 

I wonder what Nintendo thinks of this?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope Nintendo doesn't hear about this and notify them about their Reward program. Else I'll be screwed.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 6, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Lol @ Randy.
> 
> I wonder what Nintendo thinks of this?


I doubt they care. Reissuing old games they already made money on doesn't cost them a damn penny.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol, this is awesome.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would agree. I still really want the games so I am probably going to run up to walmart Tuesday and see.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





BTW I see that you have tee INTERNETZ!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2011)

I can confirm this is true. Had the flier since last friday. Went to Wal-Mart this monday, bought a Cosmo Black 3DS for about $190.00.

They've slashed the price. It's awesome.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I can confirm this is true. Had the flier since last friday. Went to Wal-Mart this monday, bought a Cosmo Black 3DS for about $190.00.
> 
> They've slashed the price. It's awesome.


Is that including tax?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I can confirm this is true. Had the flier since last friday. Went to Wal-Mart this monday, bought a Cosmo Black 3DS for about $190.00.
> 
> They've slashed the price. It's awesome.



Niiiiiiiice!!!!!!! I'm going to wait till Tuesday to see if they drop it down all the way to $170 instead of $190...


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I can confirm this is true. Had the flier since last friday. Went to Wal-Mart this monday, bought a Cosmo Black 3DS for about $190.00.
> 
> They've slashed the price. It's awesome.



I was going to hit up costco tomorrow, but walmart is down the street...I really F*cking hope this is true.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. But it goes for both models. When I went, there were hardly any systems left.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 6, 2011)

Its probably $190 including tax,the tax for 3DS is about 20 dollars


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much was it total?


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

MrThreeD said:
			
		

> Its probably $190 including tax,the tax for 3DS is about 20 dollars



Well if thats true, I might go out tommorow and check it out!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$236.83. I got a 10% discount, so I saved a lot.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 6, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like I'll be running to Costco then for prayers of the $169.99 3DS to be answered. :/ What is the tax rate in your state btw?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 6, 2011)

I doubt they'll be allowed to do this since this would completely screw all the other retailers, and they'll complain to Nintendo and Nintendo will be in deeper trouble than they are now.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 6, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I doubt they'll be allowed to do this since this would completely screw all the other retailers, and they'll complain to Nintendo and Nintendo will be in deeper trouble than they are now.



The previous post beg to difer with you. O_O
Many people have already successfully bought it at the reduced MSRP already.


----------



## Justin121994 (Aug 6, 2011)

They have? Where ^ In the U.S.?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> Looks like I'll be running to Costco then for prayers of the $169.99 3DS to be answered. :/ What is the tax rate in your state btw?
> 
> I'm in Canada.
> 
> QUOTE(DeMoN @ Aug 5 2011, 10:06 PM) I doubt they'll be allowed to do this since this would completely screw all the other retailers, and they'll complain to Nintendo and Nintendo will be in deeper trouble than they are now.



Uh a retailer can sell stuff at whatever the price they want. The price nintendo sends out or any other company is a recommended retail price. Retailers don't have to follow it.


----------



## YayMii (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, Toys-R-Us Canada is having a promotion to prevent people who bought it before the drop to not feel cheated. It came with OoT and your choice of one of 3 games (Steeldiver, Pilotwings or any version of Nintendogs+cats) for free, worth $80 if you were to buy them separately. 
I'm still not getting one though, still waiting for the revision to hit in a year or two.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 6, 2011)

maybe they were told secretly to decrease the price bcz no one is buying the 3ds until THAT day. Its better to start decreasing the price from now on slowly and gradually


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 6, 2011)

smart asses Walmart for ppl to get in the ambassador program in time, nice commercial strategy and a win/win either way so why not.. maybe less for Nintendo again, lol it seem give a hand they take the arm situation with that other news about used 3DS busting


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 6, 2011)

Everything great happens on the 9th!


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2011)

Hm, it's still listed as the normal price in walmart's site.  I might check it out at the store tomorrow.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 6, 2011)

some retailers price match policies forbid price matching when the item before the price drop contains bonus items or promotional items. Nintendo has already started giving rebates to retailers that had purchased the units in bulk, so maybe it wont be so much of a big deal. But good luck to you price matchers.


----------



## jargus (Aug 6, 2011)

dammit why does my birthday have to be on the 12th


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2011)

I can't imagine that Nintendo would be very thrilled with this.

Still, if you really must have the 3DS, then this sounds like your best bet.


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 6, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> I can't imagine that Nintendo would be very thrilled with this.
> 
> Still, if you really must have the 3DS, then this sounds like your best bet.


Nintendo's not losing any money off of giving away free games, and Walmart still has to purchase the stock, so basically Walmart HQ is losing money here.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 6, 2011)

Nintendo will lose money when Target and other retailers stop stocking Nintendo's product after getting screwed by this.


----------



## gloweyjoey (Aug 6, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Nintendo will lose money when Target and other retailers stop stocking Nintendo's product after getting screwed by this.


How are they getting screwed? I read somewhere that Nintendo has given these retailers that purchase in bulk a rebate on what they purchased.

There is also this
As for retailers, Iwata admitted that the lower selling price meant retailer profit margins will also go down. While Iwata's company cannot do anything about this, he also believes that retailers will also see the benefits from the overall expansion of the 3DS' business. Iwata even claimed that one American retailer (he refused to name which one) was so pleased that they said "It's like Christmas has come early!"[/p]


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 6, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Nintendo will lose money when Target and other retailers stop stocking Nintendo's product after getting screwed by this.


Trust me, Walmart/Target/whatever will see huge profit in the games that are coming.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 6, 2011)

if not games, im sure theres a huge amount of protective stuff to sell, theres lots of ways to make money


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 6, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Hm, it's still listed as the normal price in walmart's site.  I might check it out at the store tomorrow.
> 
> If I had the flyer from last week still, I'd show you.
> 
> ...



How can Nintendo not be thrilled about this? Wal-Mart already bought the 3DS' from Nintendo, they can price it at whatever they want. Nintendo won't care as they already made their money from Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is the one who's hurting themselves. Hell, if Wal-Mart wants to sell it for $75.00, they're allowed to, and Nintendo won't care as they've already been paid.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Nintendo's not losing any money off of giving away free gamesTo be fair there are bandwidth costs.  Yes a VC game is likely to be just a few megs, but when you have a million people that want it at once...
> 
> QUOTE(gloweyjoey @ Aug 6 2011, 03:07 PM) Iwata even claimed that one American retailer (he refused to name which one) was so pleased that they said "It's like Christmas has come early!"[/p]


Yes, the price drop is going to cause more people to buy it that weren't going to buy it before.

Yes it's at a lower cost, but 5 people buying a $250 object doesn't transfer as much money as 10 people buying a $170 object.

And in addition the more people that have a system, the more people who buy games for the system.

I might check walmart tonight, I'm curious if it's hit the middle of nowhere here yet.


----------



## ShakeBunny (Aug 6, 2011)

It is tempting, but I don't think I'll pick one up anytime soon, if at all.

I think I've out grown my former love of hand held gaming.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 7, 2011)

Considering they'll sell more 3DSs at $170 than at $250 (if at all), they would rather not wait and get it going sooner. In this instance, it would be whether you'd want the unit at $170 with those 20 games, or $170 without them. The former is obviously the better choice, and it would be only for a limited time. This will generate a lot of hype, and even a rush to get one.

Of course in the end, it will affect Nintendo because they were going for an "either or" decision for consumers, not both.


----------



## abel009 (Aug 7, 2011)

ill rather wait for the 3DS lite with better battery support


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 7, 2011)

i suspect all shops will do this
cause noone would buy the 3ds before the price cut...
btw anyone without a 3ds should hurry cause they're gona go fast and they won't restocks until the official price drop


----------



## kaputnik (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds pretty plausible. Wasn't Nintendo gonna give some kind of refund to retailers that bought 3DS in bulk at the original price too? In that case there's no real reason to not cut the price early.


----------



## ferofax (Aug 7, 2011)

well, us early adopters will probably be hurting at this, but in all fairness, this two-day opportunity just means more 3DS sales, which is definitely better in the long run.

so i say let them take advantage of it. i hope it makes the 3DS sales on those days surge like crazy, so that devs pick up on this and start making some seriously awesome titles.


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 7, 2011)

does anyone know if the deal also apply to canadian ?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Aug 7, 2011)

Here in Italy Euronics already dropped the price to 159€, there are people who already bought it at the new price (and will also get the free games for the first customers because they sign in Online prior the official date).


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 7, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> does anyone know if the deal also apply to canadian ?



Yes. It's been in effect since last friday. I got mine on August 1st for $190.00 at Wal-Mart in British Columbia.


----------



## nIxx (Aug 7, 2011)

In a German online store the Black 3DS price has dropped since last week (if anyone is interested 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/spiele_und...ndo+3ds+schwarz


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> emmanu888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well i meant the august 9th price cut will it be available for canadian ?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 8, 2011)

My brother just bought one today at Costco for 169.99 CAD. He is elligible for those 20 free games.


----------



## MSaki (Aug 8, 2011)

more info on the infamous waldomart XD

if this is true ill by 2 as i can tear apart the second


----------



## baladamy (Aug 9, 2011)

GAAAH! Just found out that in the U.S, Wal-mart already dropped the prices in the online store. But on closer look, in tiny font it clearly says : 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Preorder this item today and it should ship on 08/12/2011


 Guess I have to wait till the 12th.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But just in case..... Still lookin' at Walmart tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SOURCE


----------



## emmanu888 (Aug 9, 2011)

well my walmart did not have the 169$ price cut in effect it was still 198$


----------



## TheDreamLord (Aug 9, 2011)

nIxx said:
			
		

> In a German online store the Black 3DS price has dropped since last week (if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell no. XD thats euro. If i import it from america i can get it free shippping for 120 euro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheaper than a damn ipod


----------



## purechaos996 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sooo, Anyone go to walmart today? I plan to go later.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 9, 2011)

This is confirmed, well for my walmart at least. Just picked me a cosmo black!


----------



## supersonic5000 (Aug 9, 2011)

I can confirm this. ^^
I just picked up a black one and OoT for $228!!!
Now to wait till I get home and connect to the shop.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 9, 2011)

supersonic5000 said:
			
		

> I can confirm this. ^^
> I just picked up a black one and OoT for $228!!!
> Now to wait till I get home and connect to the shop.



Niiiiicee! I'll take a trip to walmart tomorrow and try and pick up a aqua blue along with OOT!


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 10, 2011)

my walmart refused to sell to me for lower price, anybody have any advice?


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 10, 2011)

jefffisher said:
			
		

> my walmart refused to sell to me for lower price, anybody have any advice?


>Go to another Walmart.
>Go to Costco.

>Wait it out.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 10, 2011)

Costco have been selling them at 169.99$ for a week at least.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Aug 10, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Costco have been selling them at 169.99$ for a week at least.



Not all. The one I went to last Monday had it marked down to $190.00 since Friday.


----------



## jefffisher (Aug 11, 2011)

just got mine at target for the low price walmart near me now has the low price too but target beat them to it.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 11, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother bought one at 169.99$ a week ago.

At 190$, you might as well go for it, it's 60$ saved and you get those 20 free games.


----------

